# Peeps with votex side skirts



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all,

It's surprisingly difficult to find pictures (lol) of A3s with the votex side skirts installed on the car. Can any of you post pictures if you have them?

Also, how did you install it? (adhesive/glue/screws/tape?) 

Worried about the Canadian winters here so I might want to take them off when the snow hits.. not sure what the best way to install it would be -- since I don't want to adjust my coils.

EDIT - even better if you're facelifted/don't have a front lip


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's surprisingly difficult to find pictures (lol) of A3s with the votex side skirts installed on the car. Can any of you post pictures if you have them?
> 
> ...


You basically have to glue them on. There is nothing else holding the skirts to the car except for one rinky-dink screw in each wheel well.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You basically have to glue them on. There is nothing else holding the skirts to the car except for one rinky-dink screw in each wheel well.


 that sucks.. i'll wait for pics to see how much lower they hang. hopefully i won't have to raise my coils

EDIT - iirc the kits come with glue/hardware right?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Non facelift. Like Taylor said, pretty much have to glue it on. For some reason, mine seem a tad bit long. They fit flush in the rear but the fronts stick out further into the fenderwell by about a quarter inch

Also, I trimmed the bottom piece on mine


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ thanks man, I'm about the same ride height as you so it seems OK. 

can't even notice that the front sits out a little further in that pic


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

trimmed at the jackstand points? Looks that way in the picture...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> that sucks.. i'll wait for pics to see how much lower they hang. hopefully i won't have to raise my coils
> 
> EDIT - iirc the kits come with glue/hardware right?


Mine came with the hardware, but not the adhesive. The hardware consists of two brackets on each side that each mount about 1/3 of the way from the ends of the skirts. They're basically "stand-offs" that hold the skirt out from the rocker panel. You screw them into the skirt, then glue the bracket to the rocker panel. There are also the screws that go into the skirt through the fender well on each end. Most of the adhesion is done with the glue...you put a bead all the way down the part that attaches to the door sill, as well as the ends where it makes contact with the body.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Willie Gee said:


> trimmed at the jackstand points? Looks that way in the picture...


He actually trimmed the entire vertical lip that runs down the underside of the skirt. It's about 1/2" or so and it hangs down, with cut out sections for the jacking points. The jacking points you see in the above image are molded in to the skirts.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Mine came with the hardware, but not the adhesive. The hardware consists of two brackets on each side that each mount about 1/3 of the way from the ends of the skirts. They're basically "stand-offs" that hold the skirt out from the rocker panel. You screw them into the skirt, then glue the bracket to the rocker panel. There are also the screws that go into the skirt through the fender well on each end. Most of the adhesion is done with the glue...you put a bead all the way down the part that attaches to the door sill, as well as the ends where it makes contact with the body.


This is what I did. We just went to AutoZone and grabbed some automotive adhesive. They've been on the car for almost a year and I drive often at very high speed. They have gone nowhere.:thumbup:


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

when you guys talk about the "jackstand points" are you referring to these parts of the skirt? trying to figure out why those indents are there lol


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

make sure they are properly installed. I had the dealer redo mine.

initial install by a buddy's garage : Notice how the skirt hangs almost vertically (not glued along the underside all the way across, only at end points. Snow and **** accumulates between skirt and rockerpanel










After the dealership reglued, skirt curls more under the car. much better protection for winter.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> when you guys talk about the "jackstand points" are you referring to these parts of the skirt? trying to figure out why those indents are there lol


Yup that's exactly what they are!


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

@maitre: that's perfect man, looks good even without a front lip. thanks for the tip:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> ^^ thanks man, I'm about the same ride height as you so it seems OK.
> 
> can't even notice that the front sits out a little further in that pic


Yeah it's more noticeable along the seam where the door meets the fender, along that area. That's where the gap is


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

cldub said:


> Yeah it's more noticeable along the seam where the door meets the fender, along that area. That's where the gap is


Ohhhh I see what you're talking about now -- how did that gap happen? Bad fitment on the part or did the install go wrong?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> Ohhhh I see what you're talking about now -- how did that gap happen? Bad fitment on the part or did the install go wrong?


The install was fine. Honestly I'm not sure how it happened, it's the same thing on both sides though, so I'm thinking it's the part.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

another white one:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

go whites! lol
my shop actually glued and riveted mine on


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

What's a general figure you guys have been paying to paint and install these?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Maitre Absolut said:


> make sure they are properly installed. I had the dealer redo mine.
> 
> initial install by a buddy's garage : Notice how the skirt hangs almost vertically (not glued along the underside all the way across, only at end points. Snow and **** accumulates between skirt and rockerpanel
> 
> ...


 Can you please post a picture of how these skirts sit on the inside of the doors? I have S-line door runners along the inside of the car where the doors are. Sorry for the confusing description.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The instructions actually say to cut off the tabs. I don't know why they are shipped that way.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> The instructions actually say to cut off the tabs. I don't know why they are shipped that way.


 Show me where it says to cut off the tabs? :screwy: 

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/images/install/A3_SideSkirts_8E0857925C6PS.pdf


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> What's a general figure you guys have been paying to paint and install these?


 Just received a quote for $500 to paint and install these. Seems a little high, I was hoping more around the $300 range. Shouldn't take a shop more then an hour or so to install these...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Just received a quote for $500 to paint and install these. Seems a little high, I was hoping more around the $300 range. Shouldn't take a shop more then an hour or so to install these...


 Of all the prices I have seen, the $300 range is the absolute lowest for paint and install. $500 is pretty common actually. As long as it's a reputable shop that will do a good job and knows what they are doing.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Show me where it says to cut off the tabs? :screwy:
> 
> http://audi.bernardiparts.com/images/install/A3_SideSkirts_8E0857925C6PS.pdf


 I'll rephrase that - the instructions that came with my vortex skirts actually say to cut off the tabs. I'll have to dig them out and scan them because they seem more complete than what you linked too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'll rephrase that - the instructions that came with my vortex skirts actually say to cut off the tabs. I'll have to dig them out and scan them because they seem more complete than what you linked too.


 Interesting. The ones that came with mine are exactly like the ones I linked to. I'd be interested to see them :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My instructions didn't mention the tabs, I just didn't like them.

$500 was typical for quotes I got around here.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

$225 to have them painted and installed, and also had my front grill painted gloss black. That price only cause I know a guy


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

JRutter said:


>


 Thank you!!:thumbup: Can anyone with a Facelift confirm that the skirts sit the same way on there car?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> Thank you!!:thumbup: Can anyone with a Facelift confirm that the skirts sit the same way on there car?


 I'm getting mine installed Friday and will post after pictures.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Perfect! I actually have a set of votex side skirts that are painted and ready to be installed. I unfortunately don't have the brackets. So let me know how the install goes.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*votex side sills*

votex on a facelift 2009: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4284968


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

here's my '12 TDI. $250 painted & installed by saurkrt (in the Fairfax VA area)


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

audibmi said:


> votex on a facelift 2009:
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4284968


 Thank you! Looks like I will be getting these installed!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not to Rain on any one'1s parade, but I'm not a fan of Votex skirts..Getting OSIR Skirts instead..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


>


 Those are gay.... 
























Where do you buy them?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=A38P-SKRT-V2&Category_Code=A38PREB 

$550 plus ship. 




I'll stick with my $70 votex skirts... 

These have too much flair and don't retain that OEM look


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Subaruski1 said:


> These have too much flair and don't retain that OEM look


 
Those are Version 2, the most recent ones. I agree to the flare aspect. I wish they were still making V1. They looked the best.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea the V1's are way better then the V2's in my opinion & I just managed to get my hands on a pair of V1's off a store.. So I'm thinking there still making them?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

the only reason why I don't like the Votex skirts, they are flat on each end making the skirt flush then pops out in the center " Oval Shape " ..


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Greddy87 said:


> Yea the V1's are way better then the V2's in my opinion & I just managed to get my hands on a pair of V1's off a store.. So I'm thinking there still making them?


 What store?


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's mine . I was having a tough time installing these myself :banghead::banghead:, but then managed to get it right eace::beer::beer:. I am currently on KW V1 and it runs smooth. 

Sorry for the poor license plate cropping. I was lazy to photo shop it. 

Before: 

















After:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> make sure they are properly installed. I had the dealer redo mine.
> 
> initial install by a buddy's garage : Notice how the skirt hangs almost vertically (not glued along the underside all the way across, only at end points. Snow and **** accumulates between skirt and rockerpanel
> 
> ...


 how much crud gets under these things in the winter? 

EDIT 

also, how easy is it to jack up? i have problems already jacking up the front


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Reviving this old thread because I just ordered my votex sides...can't wait! I'm going to have the body shop custom fill in the jack points so its fluid all the way across the bottom portion. It will give it the low look without the missing jack points.

I will post pics when they are installed. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Reviving this old thread because I just ordered my votex sides...can't wait! I'm going to have the body shop custom fill in the jack points so its fluid all the way across the bottom portion. It will give it the low look without the missing jack points.
> 
> I will post pics when they are installed. :thumbup:


So you won't be jacking it up then?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

JRutter said:


> So you won't be jacking it up then?


I will...I have a low profile jack that will clear it easily.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> I will...I have a low profile jack that will clear it easily.


Just have them cut it, or cut it yourself. Looks better, imo


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> Just have them cut it, or cut it yourself. Looks better, imo


No I like the way they look with the jack points filled in...


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

cldub said:


> Just have them cut it, or cut it yourself. Looks better, imo


Cut


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Doesn't cutting them take away the point of having lower skirts?


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

Subaruski1 said:


> Cut


That looks great. Wasnt your car for sale too? Thought I saw it for sale somewhere. Your car is the reason why i want to get these. Did you have the jack points filled in?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

for those of you that cut them, how did you do it?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

With a dremel tool with cutoff wheel. Could also mask off and paint black so they stand out less.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> how much crud gets under these things in the winter?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> also, how easy is it to jack up? i have problems already jacking up the front


if they are well installed you will be fine

you need low profile jack and use the inserts


----------



## Undercrwn (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.audiwholesaleparts.com/p...ake=AUDI&model=A3&submodel=&vehicleid=1443881

Is this the right one? It seems to be impossible to find them online or a clear definition of where to get them other than the Audi Dealership.

Thanks


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

SoSoA3 said:


>


Well... I came. Thanks for that.


----------

